

Photoshop comes to the iPhone - balend
http://techkritik.com/2009/10/11/photoshop-comes-to-the-iphone/

======
pavlov
Why does Adobe want to dilute the powerful Photoshop brand with weak crap like
this?

It's the equivalent of Apple buying a pile of old Motorola StarTAC phones and
slapping an "iPhone" sticker on them.

~~~
nirmal
_Motorola StarTAC_

Wow, I believe the part of my brain that knew about those had been repurposed
until just now. :)

I think the StarTAC is a great example of what happens when engineers are let
loose and no one is concerned about actual usability.

~~~
cdibona
When the StarTac came out, it was revolutionary in size and function. I don't
know what you think was wrong with its usability, but compared to other phones
of the time, it was pretty great. Let's see more engineering driven projects!

------
jlees
It'll be interesting to see what happens to the 'indie' image-manip apps now
the big brand has entered the marketplace. There are plenty of people who
would just search for 'Photoshop' on the App Store, or buy the app on brand
trust, regardless of alternatives...

------
Maciek416
Article provides much less information than its source:
<http://mobile.photoshop.com/iphone/>

